# Is ball in business?



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I am looking to top off my canning supplies and want some lids. Luckily I'm not out, some of my lids are very old but they still work great. 

I've noticed that the lids I've seen are made in China. They are thin and according to many reviews, they buckle. I've never ever had a lid buckle. 

In the past I've used lids from ball and golden harvest. I just found some wide mouth ball lids at walmart, but the regular lids were mainstay, the walmart brand, I picked up a few. 

When I got home I realized they were made in china. I'm thinking they are the thin buckling ones. 

I've scoured the web and found that Amazon sells lids advertised as ball, but they don't have the ball logo on them and they're made in China. The reviews are bad.

I've also noticed that in the description it talks about everything but pressure canning, most of the emphasis seems to be for dry non pressure use, like noodles and screws. They actually think people want canning lids to store trinkets.

My fear is that soon we will not be able to can at all. 🥺. I never thought this type of thing would destroy the canning industry. Now china even controls are ability to prep. 😠

I've tried tattler and they didn't work very well. I got (most) them to seal but over time they would lose their vacuum. I think the plastic is too thick and makes so much tension that over time there is air seepage. I gave the ones I had away. 

I don't can as much as some, I mostly like to can meat. 

Is the future of pressure canning in peril?.

Something needs to be done about the fakes on Amazon. 😠


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is a pic of a product called "ball" on Amazon. The term is used like it's part of the generic product name. There is actually a brand name that's not bell!!


----------



## Rchickenlady (Sep 1, 2014)

Amazon is showing actual Ball lids. Some prices are quite good, and some are you’ve got to be kidding me! Lehman’s, a great source for many things, says they hope to start getting supplies in March.


----------



## rawolfee (Mar 21, 2014)

I recently purchased some Bernadin lids. Canada's version of Ball. Received them last week and they look and feel just like Ball lids. Here's a link from where I purchased.
Canning Lids - Snap Lids


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

They are still around









BLL | Ball Corp. Profile | MarketWatch


Ball Corp. company facts, information and financial ratios from MarketWatch.




www.marketwatch.com


----------



## birdman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

i just ordered some off ebay


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

The problem with Amazon is that what you see is not what you get. Ball is still around but way behind on manufacturing due to COVID and supply chain issues.

Jeff


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I have noted the people responsible, and have considered making raids to see if they had any supplies in stock. If they ran out of basic supplies, some of my ancestors planned raids to get what they needed. This would make it culturally appropriate.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

barnbilder said:


> I have noted the people responsible, and have considered making raids to see if they had any supplies in stock. If they ran out of basic supplies, some of my ancestors planned raids to get what they needed. This would make it culturally appropriate.


I'll save you some trouble; I do *NOT* have canning supplies, food stockpiles or ammo. There might be some feral cats running around here and chipmunks and if you can catch them you are more than welcome to clean and eat them.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I found ball lids this past week!!! I don't live in an area in which canning is very popular but I used to be able to find what I needed. 

I mainly just can venison and other meat, unlike folks that have large gardens and live off of them. I don't need as large of quantity of lids as them. 

But I still need them. I keep a supply on hand for my meats and as a backup for any freezer failure. 

I found a good supply at an inner city food lion, and one of the Walmarts had them as well. They weren't the inflated price amazon was selling them for. 

So now I can use my older lids with a clear conscience. They say that lids should not be kept long but I've had no problems, I store my lids indoors in a box, I think that protects them from being degraded. 

I canned 7 quarts of beef last night, I tried 3 of the regular mainstay lids from this year and they worked fine. 

I plan on continuing to pick up lids here and there, I know the prices will go up eventually. I'm kind of old, I could probably store enough lids for the rest of my life and they wouldn't take up that much space. 

I can't say the same for ammo. Lol


----------

